# Market Garden 2012



## mike_cos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Guys,

On 22 September there will be some of you to Arnhem?

Go Airborne!


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 24, 2012)

MCCE NATO Airbase Eindhoven


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 24, 2012)

BELGIAN MI 696 CHUTE


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 24, 2012)

The Herd


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

BRITISH LLP


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

US T11


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

P.P.C.L.I.


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

BELGIAN WINGS


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

Belgian Paracommando Green Beret


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 29, 2012)

Dedicated to all SS's Members

Airborne!


----------



## 0699 (Sep 29, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2012)

Very, very cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2012)

That would be an awesome experience. Very cool Mike.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so jealous. Thanks for the photos, it looks like a great time. Maybe one day I can weasel my way on one of those.


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Guys.. See you there next year

Airborne!


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)

FOLGORE!


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2012)

mike_cos I'm curious, were the German paratroopers/Army there?


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)

pardus said:


> mike_cos I'm curious, were the German paratroopers/Army there?


Yes Sir, 2 T160 Transall full of Brits Paratroopers and a couple of Brits HC-130 full of German Fallschirmjager


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2012)

mike_cos said:


> Yes Sir, 2 T160 Transall full of Brits Paratroopers and a couple of Brits HC-130 full of German Fallschirmjager


 
Cool, thank you Mike!


----------



## Mack PL (Oct 1, 2012)

Were there any Poles from our airborne units?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great photos Mike! Cool experience I bet.


----------



## mike_cos (Oct 2, 2012)

Mack PL said:


> Were there any Poles from our airborne units?


Of course... they were on my same chalk... very nice guys


----------



## Mack PL (Oct 3, 2012)

Thx!


----------

